# Cypripedium in NYC



## NYEric (May 4, 2012)

I don't know what type it is but it lives on Bleeker and West Broadway!


----------



## eOrchids (May 4, 2012)

Looking good, Eric!!!


----------



## Dido (May 4, 2012)

Interesting one looks like a hybrid to me.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2012)

Did you notice the Aplectrum hyamale and goodyera in the bottom photo!?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2012)

Cool Eric. How long have you been growing it? The dwarf habit suggests it isn't staying moist enough or perhaps is growing a bit too lean. Did you buy it as a pure C. parviflorum? It actually seems quite happy and it is cool to think of a Cyp growing in the heart of the urban jungle!


----------



## Clark (May 4, 2012)

Happy for you.
Nobody has shovelised them.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 5, 2012)

Very cool. I just google-mapped that intersection and looked at streetview. There are some brick planters outside of a barbershop on the corner; is that where they are? Amazing, right in the middle of the city.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 5, 2012)

From the leaf in the pot off to the side, it looks like you could also have Tipularia discolor in the pot. How are the cyps I saw that you had in the ground? This hasn't been a good year for my cyps....my kentuckiense and reginae never came up at all....I think the hot summer we had, and the loss of shade after the tornado/macroburst was too much to handle. No blooms on the others that did come up (pubescens and parviflorum). I will have 1 acaule bloom in Cutchogue, though, where several came up.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Very cool. I just google-mapped that intersection and looked at streetview. There are some brick planters outside of a barbershop on the corner; is that where they are? Amazing, right in the middle of the city.



Look at LaGuardia Place (West Broadway) and Bleeker St. These are btwn the big Pine and Peach trees at that corner. Between Houston and Bleeker on the East side are 3 gardens. I'll take some photos today. These have been there at least two seasons, I have to dig to find the tag.  BTW Clark, I may go down to NJ to look at native cyps later.


----------

